# How to overclock p4 560 soc 775 on asus p5wdh delux?? Help plz



## kevin69 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have a asus p5w dh delux and i have a p4 560 cpu 3.6ghz. How do i overclock plz help!


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

Please read the sticky post on this forum. If you still need help please let me know.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------

